# Kezro Chronicles: Phantom Ops



## VGmaster9 (Dec 23, 2013)

I saw an ad for this comic and I'm reading it right now. The art isn't so great in the first few pages, but it gets better later on. What are your thoughts on it?

Also, be warned that there's some nudity a few pages in.

http://phantomops.smackjeeves.com/comics/1238936/old-friends-new-alliances/


----------

